# htaccess Passwortschütz und IP erlauben...



## Gunah (23. Oktober 2007)

moin allerseits...

ich hab folgendes Problem...

ich habe einen Bereich mit einem HTACCESS geschützt. und möchte nun, das 2 IPs ohne Passwort den Bereich sehen können...
Es sind Statische IPs von daher geht, dass falls sich gleich einer die Frage stellt 
hier meine *.htaccess*

```
AuthUserFile /srv/www/web*/html/stats/.htpasswd
AuthName "**********"
AuthType Basic
require valid-user
allow from 255.255.255.255
```
das mit *allow from* lüppt leider nicht 

währe Echt nice wenn ihr eine lösung für mich habt...

MfG Gunah

EDIT:// Habe folgendes gefunden und es funktioniert einwandfrei 

```
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Service-Bereich"
AuthUserFile /usr/verwaltung/web/.htusers
Require valid-user
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
Allow from 192.168
Satisfy any
```


----------

